# Medicare 2010 Fee Update



## Partha (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone have the exact picture on the latest Medicare's fee for 2010 from claims which were on hold since June 1?

Any inputs will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 22, 2010)

I received this today yet there's no telling if it's current now.  

*June 21, 2010*

*2010 Medicare Physician Fee Schedule*

The Continuing Extension Act of 2010, enacted on April 15, 2010, extended the zero percent update to the 2010 Medicare Physician Fee Schedule (MPFS) through May 31, 2010. 

On May 27, 2010, the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS) initially instructed contractors to hold claims for services paid under the MPFS for the first 10 business days of June. On June 14, CMS extended this hold for an additional three business days (i.e., through June 17, 2010). This hold only affected MPFS claims with dates of service of June 1, 2010 and later. 

CMS today directed contractors to lift the hold and begin processing June 1 and later MPFS claims under the law’s negative update requirement. Held claims will be released and processed on a flow basis, first-in/first-out. 

Congress continues to debate the elimination of the negative update that took effect June 1, 2010. The CMS is hopeful that Congressional action will be taken to avert the negative update and will continue to monitor those actions. If Congress changes the negative update currently in effect, CMS is prepared to act expeditiously to make the appropriate changes to Medicare claims processing systems.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 25, 2010)

Just received this from a colleague.  Looks like good news for now-


*Special Update* (from the MGMA)

Today, CMS released the following statement:

*On June 25, 2010, President Obama signed into law the “Preservation of Access to Care for Medicare Beneficiaries and Pension Relief Act of 2010.”  This law establishes a 2.2 percent update to the Medicare Physician Fee Schedule (MPFS) payment rates retroactive from June 1 through November 30, 2010.* The Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS) has directed Medicare claims administration contractors to discontinue processing claims at the negative update rates and to temporarily hold all claims for services rendered June 1, 2010, and later, until the new 2.2 percent update rates are tested and loaded into the Medicare contractors’ claims processing systems.  Effective testing of the new 2.2 percent update will ensure that claims are correctly paid at the new rates. We expect to begin processing claims at the new rates no later than July 1, 2010. Claims for services rendered prior to June 1, 2010, will continue to be processed and paid as usual.

Claims containing June 2010 dates of service which have been paid at the negative update rates will be reprocessed as soon as possible.  Under current law, Medicare payments to physicians and other providers paid under the MPFS are based upon the lesser of the submitted charge on the claim or the MPFS amount. Claims containing June dates of service that were submitted with charges greater than or equal to the new 2.2 percent update rates will be automatically reprocessed. Affected physicians/providers who submitted claims containing June dates of service with charges less than the 2.2 percent update amount will need to contact their local Medicare contractor to request an adjustment.  Submitted charges on claims cannot be altered without a request from the physician/provider.  

Physicians/providers should not resubmit claims already submitted to their Medicare contractor.



 June 25, 2010


----------



## sblanchard (Jun 29, 2010)

*medicare fee schedule*

i am not sure if the medicare fee will be less or more? can you please help?

thanks


----------



## cmcgarry (Jun 29, 2010)

sblanchard said:


> i am not sure if the medicare fee will be less or more? can you please help?
> 
> thanks



It's a 2.2% increase; as of this morning, the new fee schedule wasn't available for download; we're watching for it!


----------

